
Colonization of Venus, Geoffrey A. Landis, NASA Glenn Research Center (2003) [pdf] - Kaibeezy
https://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/20030022668.pdf
======
Kaibeezy
My favorite scientific paper ever. Thx to earlier poster for reminding me of
it.

 _ABSTRACT - Although the surface of Venus is an extremely hostile
environment, at about 50 kilometers above the surface the atmosphere of Venus
is the most earthlike environment (other than Earth itself) in the solar
system. It is proposed here that in the near term, human exploration of Venus
could take place from aerostat vehicles in the atmosphere, and that in the
long term, permanent settlements could be made in the form of cities designed
to float at about fifty kilometer altitude in the atmosphere of Venus._

